# Canon EOS 7D Firmware 2.0.3



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

This cures a few minor bugs in the recent Software up-grade.

*Canon EOS 7D Firmware 2.0.3*

Firmware version 2.0.3 incorporates the following fixes.


Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera stops working when the auto power off setting takes effect.
Fixes a phenomenon in which the maximum number of images that can be captured in a burst may be less than the actual number displayed in the viewfinder.
Corrects some errors in the message displayed on the LCD screen when saving RAW images developed in the camera (these errors do not appear in the Japanese and Korean language displays).

*Link*


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ta for that, will do mine later... :wave:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm just running it on mine as I type - 12% - 18% - 100% ... ... ... you get the picture ... ... ...

Took about five minutes, slightly shorter than v2.0.0

Tested, working fine :thumb: (but so did v2.0.0 for me)


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

crikey, i didnt even know you could update the software on cameras :lol:

i got my canon 400d about 4 years ago now, and ive never done it. oops

how do i find out if theres an update, and how do i do it? lol


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Firmware updates for Canon DSLRs have been around since I first bought an EOS D30 in 2001. They are normally available from Canon as long as they still support the model. I'm not sure about the 400D as I'm guessing it wasn't new when you got it if it was only 4 years ago.

I tend to rely on announcements on *DPReview.com* and *Canon Rumours*, but you can get ********** answers from Canon on their support sites - I use the US one because it tends to be updated faster - *Canon USA Support* - you'll need the US name for the 400D however.

The EOS 400D equates to the EOS XTi - the latest firmware is v1.1.1 - you can check what yours has by going through the menus to find the Firmware version.

Firmware updates for the XTi can be found *here*


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheers for the links DW58 - but stop going on about your damn 7d. 

I had the pleasure of shooting with one last weekend and I got real bad camera envy, it pissed all over my 500D.

Having just purchased my first house there's no way I'll be getting one anytime soon.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

What about a 60D - it's a great Camera. As you know I have both and like both.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks man, updated it to v2 a while back, made loads of difference on bursts

7D is good for the money, but can see me getting a 2nd 5D3 at this rate - such an amazing camera, even for sports/birding - AF + ISO is worth it alone


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

buckas said:


> thanks man, updated it to v2 a while back, made loads of difference on bursts
> 
> 7D is good for the money, but can see me getting a 2nd 5D3 at this rate - such an amazing camera, even for sports/birding - AF + ISO is worth it alone


Even though you don't get the benefit from the cropped sensor?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

yeh, cause effectively you can crop due to extra MP - either way, 7D is pretty cack at high ISOs

still a great camera though, and a real bargain sports camera but AF compared to 5D3 is no where near


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

buckas said:


> thanks man, updated it to v2 a while back, made loads of difference on bursts
> 
> 7D is good for the money, but can see me getting a 2nd 5D3 at this rate - such an amazing camera, even for sports/birding - AF + ISO is worth it alone


I'm almost completely happy with the 7D with two small reservations:


I'd prefer that the iso setting went down to 50.
Id like a locking mode dial (this can be retro-fitted for £75 by Canon service centres).
Totally happy with the APS-C sensor format.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

buckas said:


> yeh, cause effectively you can crop due to extra MP - either way, 7D is pretty cack at high ISOs
> 
> still a great camera though, and a real bargain sports camera but AF compared to 5D3 is no where near


Not surpising, it's hardly fair to compare the 7D with the 5D Mk.III, after all the latter body costs over twice as much as the 7D so it's only to be expected that one performs better than the other.

Now back to the 7D firmware ... ... ...


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

agreed you can't compare them on price, but i compare cameras for functionality for my job and as a previous religious 7d user when out shooting sports or wildlife/ birds, i now find myself reaching for the 5d3 nine times out of ten, and that's a lot to be said when you're effectively "loosing" out on focal length/fps

drew



DW58 said:


> I'm almost completely happy with the 7D with two small reservations:
> 
> 
> I'd prefer that the iso setting went down to 50.
> ...


never found an issue with the dial myself, but nice addition to the 5d3


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I got used to the locking dial on the 60D and rather miss it now on the 7D. I had planned on getting it done at the Canon Service Centre in Glasgow, but after a recent example of appalling service from them geting the 60D repaired, I'll never use them again. 

Who would you recommend? I've heard Colchester Camera Repairs are good. To be honest, I'd be easier sending my camera to a Dutch pal (fellow photographer) who lives half a mile from Canon Europe in Amstelveen where they have a drop in service.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

honestly, no idea  never had to send it off for repair thankfully

worth an ask on talkphotography forum maybe (great place!)

drew


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

This was my first time - I made a stupid mistake cleaning the sensor on the 60D and damaged the shutter - 100% my fault, but I didn't expect such lousy service from the only Canon Service Centre in Scotland.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> crikey, i didnt even know you could update the software on cameras :lol:
> 
> i got my canon 400d about 4 years ago now, and ive never done it. oops
> 
> how do i find out if theres an update, and how do i do it? lol


I had the same with a 450d and there was an update just Canon UK website was poor and the update was not in your face as the likes of the 7D.

They did not even know about the location of the update when I finally found it and at first they advised not to use it as it linked to the Japan site.

Then they said ok to use it...I had already used it by then but the damage had been done...well tech have now sent me a bag to return it to them but don't see the point really.

I made them aware how bad their support was for the likes of these older models with regards to firmware updates, they agreed and were going to get it sorted so firmwares easy to find and would stay within the UK site....they still haven't done this.

Example here is your link.....from the UK site to the .jp site but as mentioned not found in same conventional way as the likes of the 7D

http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosdigital3/e4kr3_firmware-e.html


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

DW58 said:


> This was my first time - I made a stupid mistake cleaning the sensor on the 60D and damaged the shutter - 100% my fault, but I didn't expect such lousy service from the only Canon Service Centre in Scotland.


I made a comment on here about their lack of knowledge and general rubbish attitude, it didn't go down well, but to be honest I'd not let them loose on my daughters Vtech as they do seem clueless in general

If you complain to Canon they did intervene with me and agree could send it off to them.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

As a matter of interest, was it A J Johnstone in Glasgow you dealt with?

Following my recent experience I won't use them again, although I have to say they have done a good job on the repair, just taken twice as long as they originally quoted me and charged me considerably more.

BTW - firmware etc. is nothing to do with them and as I told you before your camera is fairly old and you can only expect support for a finite period.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

DW58 said:


> As a matter of interest, was it A J Johnstone in Glasgow you dealt with?
> 
> Following my recent experience I won't use them again, although I have to say they have done a good job on the repair, just taken twice as long as they originally quoted me and charged me considerably more.
> 
> BTW - firmware etc. is nothing to do with them and as I told you before your camera is fairly old and you can only expect support for a finite period.


Yes it was AJ Johnstone, the service, attitude and knowledge...just seemed shocking to me.

The firmware issue was not with them, although I did expect a little feedback on it or for them to have some knowledge to a known problem, as if you were in that line of business you would make a point of knowing simply to advise and move forward with a customer.

The firmware issue is with Canon, I did look for an upgrade back when the camera was a new model and in a period when you expect support.

Canon themselves admitted to me that this had been overlooked and agreed that their site in that respect was poor and were even confused by it themselves.....had to escalate to a higher level though as the standard tech support again seemed pretty clueless.....as I mentioned you can find a firmware link within the site but it takes to .jp which the front line say don't touch but after they go and check they say it's ok.....then the next one says don't touch if not uk.....as did the higher level....then said it's ok..we just need to get it pointing to UK site and not .jp....but it's still the same


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

GJM said:


> Yes it was AJ Johnstone, the service, attitude and knowledge...just seemed shocking to me.


I totally agree - poor communication, failure to perform repair within the agreed timescale, didn't stick to their quote. Unfortunately they are only Canon Repair Centre in Scotland, but I won't be using them again. I can't fault the standard of the repair or their product knowledge, but their failure to deliver on time and on price or to keep me informed is unacceptable.

With regard to firmware updates etc., I've been using Canon DSLRs since the EOS D30 was launched and have never had any problems. Firmware updates are usually notified on various sites and the updates are easily available. Although I've never owned an EOS 450D I've never had any problems finding/downloading updates.

The last firmware update for the Canon EOS 450D/Digital Rebel XSi (North American model name) was issued on 1 April 2008 and can be downloaded here - took me about 30 seconds to find.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

My 7D died 3 months ago after an Error 40... (bought early 2010) Canon asking 1000€ to fix it, i'm better off buying another camera...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Error 40 is repairable and certainly should't cost you €1,000 - it normally involves changing the battery or CF card contacts.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

It can involve more than this... It actually includes all the electrical system (power distribution to every circuit board etc...). In my case, they need to change a circuit board.
I have tried whatever was possible to save it (may it be 5 other genuine batteries, another button battery, reset procedure, etc...), but finally gave up. 

I know someone who actually works at the Canon repair center near Paris who guided me through everything do-able and well... a circuit board is fried (the camera puts itself in Error 40 to prevent other electrical problem on other parts of the camera)


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

DW58 said:


> The last firmware update for the Canon EOS 450D/Digital Rebel XSi (North American model name) was issued on 1 April 2008 and can be downloaded here - took me about 30 seconds to find.


As mentioned Canon do not advise using that update and think in our last discussion the latest update differs?

Go find it on the UK site for a 450d or some others, it's not found in the same conventional way as the likes of the 7D.

The tech time couldn't find it...I had to direct them to it.

And as mentioned it links to .jp which they seemed to have a problem with initially


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Could it be that the 450D is quite an old model now???

The link I posted to the USA site is where I have always downloaded firmware updates, it's an official Canon site and fully supported.

Never mind, you can't help some people  Of course you could always buy a new camera


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Your missing the point, I found the update on google....which linked to Japan...I called Canon to check was ok to do that as was struggling to find on their site....they said NO.

Just telling you my experiences, don't think it's because it is no an old model as I mentioned I checked periodically in the past when it was not an old model.

Call Canon and ask them if you can use the USA site, they will say no....as they also told me that.....I know like you that it's probably never going to be an issue.

Again I think the one you pointed to is not the latest...would need to double check again.

Don't want a new camera but I'm thinking the AF on the lense has been screwed by the fact run out of date firmware for so long and the camera was hunting....can't prove this but seems strange as that is what the update was for to improve in low light.

I would just need to replace the lense as I want to use AF and it still works with the jumbo lense


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Here is a good example....

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_550D/

Then click support and download....if you did the same with the 7d, the firmware is in your face.....where it should be


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

So from that page once you have now clicked support and download....

http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/consumer_products/index.aspx

Select DSLR and you are here : http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/index.aspx

From there you can click the 550 and the firmware is in your face...

However try the 450d...it's not in your face....so then try downloads...select firmware...and the answer is 'Sorry, we were not able to find any downloads that match your search criteria'

Your calling the camera OLD, however it's not old to the point where their site should not direct you to the firmware....given there are issues with the camera.

And like I said I checked periodically.....I dont want your help just to understand where I'm coming from.......as I said they themselves have admitted it's rubbish


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh and just checked your USA link...it also links to the .JP site when you actually go to do the download...Canon UK seemed oblivious to this and said...'that can't be right' 'it shouldn't be like that'


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, like it or not it is - Canon is Japanese after all. I've always used that route for firmware and software updates


----------

